# What about "no cell" foundation ?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have, but no foundation is simpler, cleaner and better accepted and built faster by the bees:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoursimplesteps.htm#comb


----------

